# New Frontier Dakota



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has the new Dakota out there. Had a look at one at the recent Spinneys Autotrail show and really loved it and would seriously considering buying one if it wasn't for the lack of external storage bothers me a bit having been used to the cavernous 696g garage. The only real storage is under the french style bed accessed from the outside . Is there enough room for a couple of comfy high deck chairs , the outside table and the Cadac BBQ , and where do the bikes go given that the spare wheel sits on the back .

Anyone got any real life experience of this motorhome?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I run a 2003 Dakota based on a Sprinter. I have run it for 3 years now and have not seen a single MH (new or used) that I would change it for. (except a new Chieftain but thats waaaay out of my price bracket at the moment) 

The layout really suits us, loads of internal "living space" for when the weather is grotty. Mine is the "older" layout where the bathroom is not across the back, and the washbasin is outside the toilet room. 

There is plenty of room under the bed for relaxers etc (dont forget that there is locker under the back beneath the spare wheel !! thats where my loungers live)

You CAN get a bike carrier for the rear of the frontier range but it aint cheap (there was/is one on ebay the other day for about 40 quid) New the model specific cycle racks are a lot of dosh!!

I have a couple of folding electric bikes. They live under the bed together with a couple of directors folding chairs, a bucket, watering can, hosepipe, sat dish and tripod, basket for fresh veg plus a load of other stuff as well. Just beware of the rear axle loading, I run VERY close to the limit with an empty water tank!!

If you have any other questions PM me for a phone number


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi wp1234.we have had 2 Dakota's 1 was a merc 316 2004 the second was on a fiat 160 b.h.p x250 we liked both of them the layouts and as its a frontier range its got roof bars for a box if you want one you can't go much wrong with a auto trail like Mr plod said under the bed its like doctors who's phone box .jud


----------

